# what reels are available



## sharksurfer7494 (Jan 30, 2008)

hello, just moved to central fla. and need advice as I have fished fresh water only so far are there any good spinning reels which will handle shark? i would like to use at least 65# braid, later on even maybe 80# i am building an 11'6" heavy action also how should i rig my leader, what # test should every thing be after main line for this set up also would like to find a fishing buddy or several the more the merrier 



all info greatly appreciated


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

try a penn 950 ssm for sharks, i would go with a shorter rod in the 8-10 foot range though, big rods are just too much to handle, just make long sand spikes about 4-5 feet, as for leader 150lb sevenstrand leader, make your leader the length of the size of fish you want to catch, an easier casting rig would be 4 feet though, use a 10/0 circle hook with some ladyfish/bluefish/bonita for bait and youre good to go:usaflag


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

That pretty much sumed it up right there. If you are casting from shore or a pier/bridge a longer leader will be a pain to cast! Normally when I'm casting a leader, it isn't longer than 5 feet. This does limit the length of shark you can handle (unless you get lucky). A penn 950 would be great, I would also recomend a Fin Nor 9500. They are made with braided line in mind.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

If you are casting the rig, wich I assume is 6-8oz. parimid and substantial amount of chunk or slab bait. you will probably want to use a shock leader of 50-60lb. mono that will be the length of the rod plus a few more feet to wrap around the spool about five times. Tie this leader to your mainline with an albright or surgens knot. 

the shock leader is totaly castable and takes the pressure af the mainline and knots during aggressive casting. It also acts as the chaff leader for long fish like tarpon and sharks. So to this leader all you would need isyourswivel,weight and steel bite leader.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Linda&Ernie (1/31/2008)* If you are casting the rig, wich I assume is 6-8oz. parimid and substantial amount of chunk or slab bait. you will probably want to use a shock leader of 50-60lb. mono that will be the length of the rod plus a few more feet to wrap around the spool about five times. Tie this leader to your mainline with an albright or surgens knot.
> 
> the shock leader is totaly castable and takes the pressure af the mainline and knots during aggressive casting. It also acts as the chaff leader for long fish like tarpon and sharks. So to this leader all you would need isyourswivel,weight and steel bite leader.


I think I'm going to give this a try......just gotta learn to tie them knots


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Ray, next time we get to go remind me and I'll show you a couple of knots that I use to attach my shock leaders.

-Jason


----------



## Seahag (Feb 2, 2008)

I know everybody has their own opinion about surf fishing, so I figured I'd share mine too. I prefer to use a long rod... 12 or 13 feet. I do this because I think the best surf fishing happens in rough water, that extra length will help you clear breakers if you wade out to cast and will be better able to manage the heavy sinkers. I use a fish finding rig, which means that my weight is on a snap swivel that can slide up and down the main line. The leader doesn't need to be anything more than 50lbs even with 8oz weights. The leader should have three turns on the reel, the length of the rod, plus half the rod length again. That rig always produces well for me. Take it or leave it... Oh, and I only use 17lb main line.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Will do Jason!


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

a shock leader? can you find those at academy or do you have to go to a bait and tackle store.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I use 250 lb coated 7-strand, with sampo swivle(150lb) and 14/0 circle hook, and 4oz. egg wt. that slides up and down my leader for easier casting. I make the leader as long as my rod (6ft.) for better casting. JMO.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

For my casting rigs I use 20 feet of 60 pound mono tied directly to my braid using a no name knot to a bimini twist. If you can't tie a bimini use a spider hitch or do a surgeons end loop passing through six times instead of two. About four feet of wire attched to thisis about all you need leading to the hook. Base your hook size on the size of bait you intend to use.


----------

